
Ask HN: What is your current side project? - husseiny
Hi all HN,<p>1) What is your current side project?<p>2) How did you get the idea?<p>3) What do you want to achieve with your current project? (Learn something new, make money, just for fun?)<p>4) What phase of the project are you on? (ideation, planning, building, launches, etc.)<p>I think it will be very inspirational and motivational for others if you share your experience.<p>Thanks
======
w_t_payne
The side project is an implementation of a general purpose autonomous problem
solving system and decision support toolset based on rules based techniques
for governance of machine learning systems that we are developing. We see it
as an approach to AGI that will facilitate rules based governance. ("Asimov's
three laws" is our elevator pitch).

The idea has evolved over the last few years during the course of regular
weekly discussions held by our group of founders.

Our group is planning on turning our technical developments into a startup,
probably initially focusing on systems engineering tools.

We are currently implementing our prototype and looking at potential
application areas.

